
Michael pence didn't wear masks at hospital beds - scared2
https://www.cnn.com/2020/04/28/politics/mike-pence-mayo-clinic-mask/index.html
======
karmakaze
TL;DR

> "I'm tested for the coronavirus on a regular basis,"

> "Since I don't have the coronavirus, I thought it'd be a good opportunity
> for me to be here, to be able to speak to these researchers these incredible
> health care personnel and look them in the eye and say thank you,"

